# club / shaft twisting



## moscone (Apr 19, 2006)

I recently bought a Callaway Big Bertha 454 to replace my Orlimar 420cc Tri-metal driver. I was constantly fighting shaft-twisting. After several sessions at the range,a couple of rounds and some swing tinkering I finally gave up and went to a local and very reputable clubmaker where I learned about torque. The owner said the factory shaft was built for the avg swing speed, which is in the mid 80's, not for higher speeds, therefore it had a high torque (3.7). He said unless my swing was almost "Perfect" (HAHAHA!) twisting could be an issue, especially with the large clubhead size. So he installed a Graffalloy Pro-launch Stiff w/a 2.8 torque. I noticed a difference almost immediately. I also heard of people loading up the outer toe with lead tape. Has anyone else had similar experiences with this? Cheers.


----------

